# Moving to Maastricht area, would like input on areas for a young family



## mmmoorhouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello,

My husband and I are moving to the Maastricht area with our two sons, ages 7 and 4. We are interested in the amenities of Maastricht, but we are also looking to live in a place where 1. We can become a part of our community and get to know Dutch people and families; 2. We will have the opportunity to really learn and use Dutch (i.e., we do not want/require English all the time); and 3. Our children can go to a nice primary school with other children from the neighborhood.

Can anyone suggest neighboring towns or areas of Maastricht we should investigate?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Really depends on your needs and budget. st Pieter is a very nice Maastricht neighborhood with lots of facilities and close to downtown but expen
sive. More country side are borgharen/itteren (north), Eysden/St Geertruid (south) and Bemelen (east).
International school in Maastricht is mixed (Dutch & international), and was good (according to my daughter who did her IB there). There is also a UWC. 
If you have any specific questions pm me.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

mmmoorhouse said:


> Can anyone suggest neighboring towns or areas of Maastricht we should investigate?


I like Valkenburg. If you like small old towns, this is for you, the countryside near by is breathtaking and you're very close to Maastricht.



mmmoorhouse said:


> Hello,
> 1. We can become a part of our community and get to know Dutch people and families; 2. We will have the opportunity to really learn and use Dutch (i.e., we do not want/require English all the time);


Don't rely on that. It could be a very frustrating experience. First of all the locals don't speak Dutch in that area but their own dialect called Limburgs (not to be confused with Limburgish, which is the language spoken in Luxembourg). Dutch could be a sort of second language for them too.

The Limburgers (expecially in the South of Limburg) are very closed people. They don't trust the non-locals. It might take years before you can make any friends. 

Don't rule out living in Germany and commuting every day. It's only an hour by car and many people do so.


----------

